# Noyé dans 23 cm d’eau dans piscine gonflable



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

*Bonjour,

Pour celles qui sont ENCORE récalcitrantes… 


« Un petit garçon de trois ans est mort après s’être noyé, vendredi 29 juillet 2022, dans la piscine gonflable de sa maison, à Gimont (Gers). Transporté en urgence absolue dans un hôpital à Toulouse, l’enfant n’a pas survécu. Selon les investigations, la piscine était remplie de seulement 23 centimètres d’eau.*
Un enfant de trois ans est mort noyé dans une piscine gonflable à Gimont, dans le Gers. Vendredi 29 juillet 2022, le petit garçon avait été pris en charge en urgence absolue. En arrêt cardiaque, il avait été transporté dans un hôpital toulousain par les pompiers, rapporte 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
.

23 centimètres d’eau​
Quelques jours après les faits, des investigations sont toujours en cours. La piste accidentelle est privilégiée par les enquêteurs. D’après 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
, le drame s’est produit au domicile de la victime. La mère du petit garçon était présente au moment des faits. Elle se trouvait à proximité de la piscine, qui était remplie de seulement 23 centimètres d’eau.


Deux semaines plus tôt, à Castres (Tarn), 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
. La petite fille avait été sortie de l’eau par son frère de 18 ans, qui fêtait son anniversaire ce soir-là. Transférée à l’hôpital dans un état critique, elle n’a pas survécu »


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour Chantou. Dramatique.

Quelle tristesse. Des drames qui détruisent tout.


----------



## nounoucat1 (29 Août 2022)

Chantou le retour! 
Très triste nouvelle comment des parents peuvent se remettre d'un tel drame.


----------



## Griselda (29 Août 2022)

C'est affreux et pourtant ça arrive encore et encore.
Les pouvoirs publics muselés par le lobit des piscines gonflables ne prenant toujours pas le courage de faire une loi pour obliger une cloture AUSSI pour ce type de piscine donne la fausse impression qu'il n'y a pas de danger. En réalité le vendeur de ce type de piscine argue que si on fait une telle loi on tuera son marché car personne n'achetera une piscine dont le dispositif de mise en sécurité coûte aussi chère que la piscine elle même voir plus: ceux qui les achètent n'ont pas les moyens ou ne voudraient pas accorder autant d'euros pour une si petite piscine. C'est certainement vrai. Alors pour ne pas "tuer ce marché", on accepte de se contenter d'une petite étiquette d'avertissement, non lue par les usagers et surtout pas du tout prise au serieux.

Combien d'année pour que les associations de victimes obtiennent enfin une loi concernant les piscines creusées? Et cette loi n'est pas toujours appliquée, comprise et difficile à controler.
Combien de detracteur de la ceinture de sécurité dans les voitures? Et combien de controles et amendes et campagnes d'information pour qu'aujourd'hui une majorité pensent en effet normal d'etre en sécurité?

Dire, dire, dire et encore redire combien oui absolument une piscine même avec seulement 20cm d'eau est un veritable danger... peut être encore plus parce qu'on pense à tort qu'il y a trop peu d'eau pour être en danger... 
Un adulte trébuche, s'assome en tombant la tête dans la piscine il se noit. Alors comment un enfant dont le cerveau n'est pas terminé pourrait comprendre qu'il lui suffit de lever la tete pour retrouver l'air? Un enfant sera tout de suite désorienté s'il a le visage dans l'eau.

J'avais 4 ans quand chez des amis de mes Parents il y avait une piscine, je marchais tout à côté, j'étais une petite fille très prudente, trouillarde même, tous les adultes sont rentrés quelques minutes le temps de préparer des rafraîchissement à porter sur la terrasse. J'ai glissé, suis tombée dans l'eau. Je me revois "crier" sous l'eau sans comprendre comment faire, puis mon frère d'à peine 8 ans, m'atrapper par les bras pour me sortir de l'eau. Tous les adultes étaient catastrophés: ils n'ont rien entendu avant que mon frère qui m'avait vu tombé, appelle à l'aide.

Le petit fils de la collègue de ma Mère, 4 ans, est décédé dans la piscine de sa grand mère qui s'était dit qu'une barrière c'est moche, c'est cher et ça ne servirait pas car elle n'avait plus d'enfant, que quand ses petits enfants venaient il suffisait de les surveiller. Seulement un jour où elle est partie en vacances sa fille et son gendre sont venus avec l'enfant juste pour arroser les plantes et controler la maison, l'aérer. Chaque Parent pensait que l'enfant était avec l'autre. Ils n'étaient là que pour quelques minutes. L'enfant est tombé, sans bruit... il ne s'en est pas sorti... c'est horrible.

Perso' je fais campagne auprès de tous mes PE à ce sujet, auprès de toutes personnes qui a une piscine, même une petite autoportante...

Un jour un Papa m'a dit "Nounou je ne pensais pas que vous aviez à ce point raison en disant que l'enfant est désorienté s'il a le visage sous l'eau mais nous étions chez des amis qui ont un bassin à poisson d'à peine 30cm de profondeur, pas plus, dans leur jardin. Fiston, 3 ans passés, court, trébuche, tombe face dans l'eau, il s'est débattut mais sans moi pour le repêcher il n'avait pas les bons reflexes du tout! Je sais maintenant que je dois moi aussi avertir tout le monde de ce grand danger!"


----------



## NounouNam (29 Août 2022)

Quelle horreur.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Ma boulangère en vacances m’annonce que l’ex de sa meilleure amie, avait en charge de garder la fille de sa conjointe auprès de la piscine pour quelques heures, 3 ans …

Alcoolisé, sur le transat, sous la canicule, s’est ENDORMI ….

La gamine de 3 ans s’est NOYÉE !

Donc en GAV (Garde A Vue) et m’a demandé ce qu’il risquait.

Je lui ai répondu : moi AM la taule et des Dommages et intérêts (donc toute ma baraque bye-bye et ma conscience)

Lui (PEUT-ÊTRE la prison, et PEUT-ÊTRE dommages et intérêts) et ne pourra plus verser de pension alimentaire à votre meilleure amie … sa conscience … bah il ne doit pas en avoir …


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Je m’en souviens très bien Griselda tu nous l’avais raconté


----------

